# Best-Looking Audi Exclusive Interior Treatment in D3 I've Seen Yet for Geneva Audi S8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This is the first time I've seen that carbon fiber/leather center console in use in a D3. With the leather and accenting stitching, it's a really impressive look. Personally I'd have gone for something more subtle like black alcantara instead of the red leather, but this is hot IMHO.


----------



## VALETster (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow that is bright. I'd love to see this same treatment with a more subued stitching besides the red... like a dark blue or something (along with the leather, of course)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (VALETster)*

I totally agree.... or more neutral like white stitching on black.


----------



## VALETster (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Exactly. This is such a stunning car in black or graphite. Leave the red seats to the RS4.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (VALETster)*

Welcome to Fourtitude BTW.


----------

